# 70 Year Old Canadian Reported Missing on Mount Washington



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2009)

Things aren't looking so good on this one...guess his truck was parked at Pinkham Notch.  

http://www.wmur.com/news/19770104/detail.html


----------



## billski (Jun 18, 2009)

*LERT: Missing Hiker, Mt. Washington region, 6/18/09*

*If you are in the area, NH F&G seeks your help.
*
CONTACT: 
Lt. Robert Bryant: 603-271-3127 
Jane  Vachon: 603-271-3211 
June 18, 2009 

Search for Lost Canadian Hiker to  End 

CONCORD, N.H. - Unable to find any new clues after three days of  searching, rescue officials will bring to a close the extensive ground and air  search of the Mount Washington area of New Hampshire aimed at locating hiker  Peter Shintani, age 70, of Napanee, Ontario, who has been missing for more than  a week. Yesterday, more than 50 rescuers and a N.H. Army National Guard  helicopter combed the rugged mountain area. The search continued today (June 18,  2009) with 22 rescuers deploying in the area looking for Shintani.  

"While the ground search effort will halt, we will continue to actively  seek input from the hiking public; if we get credible leads, we'll send officers  to follow up," said New Hampshire Fish and Game Department Lt. Douglas  Gralenski. "Unfortunately, so far we've found no reports or physical evidence  that could help us trace Peter." 

New Hampshire Fish and Game Department  Conservation Officers began searching trails near Mount Washington the afternoon  of June 16. New Hampshire Fish and Game Department Conservation Officers were  assisted by searchers from the Appalachian Mountain Club, Mountain Rescue  Service, Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue, Pemigewasset Valley Search and  Rescue, New England K-9 Search and Rescue, the US Forest Service and the New  Hampshire Army National Guard. 

"Searches of this magnitude stretch the  resources of the search and rescue community," said Gralenski. "We give it the  maximum effort, but there has to be an end point. We've talked with Peter's  family and they have expressed understanding and appreciation of the effort that  has been made." 

*If anyone comes across information pertaining to Peter  Shintani's whereabouts since June 8, 2009, please call the N.H. Fish and Game  Dispatch line at 603-271-3361. A photo is posted at www.wildnh.com/Newsroom/News_2009/News_2009_Q2/search_overdue_hiker_061709.html.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2009)

*Already covered.*

Please continue the discussion there.


----------



## billski (Jun 18, 2009)

*New info as of June 18th.  Public's help is solicited.*

*If you are in the area, NH F&G seeks your help.

*CONTACT: 
Lt. Robert Bryant: 603-271-3127 
Jane Vachon: 603-271-3211 
June 18, 2009 

Search for Lost Canadian Hiker to End 

CONCORD, N.H. - Unable to find any new clues after three days of searching, rescue officials will bring to a close the extensive ground and air search of the Mount Washington area of New Hampshire aimed at locating hiker Peter Shintani, age 70, of Napanee, Ontario, who has been missing for more than a week. Yesterday, more than 50 rescuers and a N.H. Army National Guard helicopter combed the rugged mountain area. The search continued today (June 18, 2009) with 22 rescuers deploying in the area looking for Shintani. 

"While the ground search effort will halt, we will continue to actively seek input from the hiking public; if we get credible leads, we'll send officers to follow up," said New Hampshire Fish and Game Department Lt. Douglas Gralenski. "Unfortunately, so far we've found no reports or physical evidence that could help us trace Peter." 

New Hampshire Fish and Game Department Conservation Officers began searching trails near Mount Washington the afternoon of June 16. New Hampshire Fish and Game Department Conservation Officers were assisted by searchers from the Appalachian Mountain Club, Mountain Rescue Service, Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue, Pemigewasset Valley Search and Rescue, New England K-9 Search and Rescue, the US Forest Service and the New Hampshire Army National Guard. 

"Searches of this magnitude stretch the resources of the search and rescue community," said Gralenski. "We give it the maximum effort, but there has to be an end point. We've talked with Peter's family and they have expressed understanding and appreciation of the effort that has been made." 

*If anyone comes across information pertaining to Peter Shintani's whereabouts since June 8, 2009, please call the N.H. Fish and Game Dispatch line at 603-271-3361. A photo is posted at www.wildnh.com/Newsroom/News_2009/News_2009_Q2/search_overdue_hiker_061709.html.*


----------



## billski (Jun 18, 2009)

*I started a new thread which trailboss closed to bring titular attention to the NHF&G request for public assistance since they have concluded their active search.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2009)

Again, please continue the discussion here.  Thanks.


----------



## billski (Jul 6, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Again, please continue the discussion here.  Thanks.


God bless him and thanks to all involved if his remains have been recovered.  It was creeping me out that I might find such remains.  Peace to the family andmtn rescue


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think he has been found, but IIRC there was some speculation that he did not even make it to the mountain.


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2009)

*Body found on Mount Washington*

THOMPSON AND MESERVES PURCHASE – An autopsy is scheduled for this morning on a body found yesterday afternoon on the slopes of Mount Washington.
Fish and Game Sgt. Wayne Saunders said two hikers found the body on the Lions Head trail, about three-quarters of a mile from the summit.
No positive identification was made on the remains, he said, pending the results of the autopsy.
But the area in which the body was found was included last month in an intensive search of Mount Washington for a Canadian man who had planned a day hike up the mountain.
The family of Peter Shintani, 70, of Napanee, Ont. reported him missing about a week after he had last been seen on June 8, the night before his planned hike.
Saunders said the remains were found under an overhang and it was “extremely difficult to see from the trail and would have been difficult to see from the air.”
The hikers reported discovering the body at about 2 p.m. Monday, and conservation officers, joined by volunteers from Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue went down the Tuckerman trail from the summit to the Lions Head.
A state police detective also went to the scene, although Saunders said there is no evidence of foul play.
“The (medical examiner) said there was no visible trauma,” Saunders said, and that the body was not too far off the trail. “It looked like the person was trying to find shelter.”
During the retrieval Monday, Saunders said the weather went from rain to sun. Crews climbed back to the summit with the remains and all were off the mountain by about 8 p.m.


source:  http://unionleader.com


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to the family


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2009)

Solves that sad mystery.


----------



## billski (Jul 8, 2009)

*Identity of body from Mt. Washington still unknown*

MOUNT WASHINGTON — Authorities are still determining the identity of a body recovered Monday evening near a trail on Mount Washington.

The body was recovered from the mountain and transferred to the state medical examiner’s office in Concord for an autopsy that would help identify the body on Tuesday, said a press release regarding the incident.Detective Sergeant Michael Marshall, of New Hampshire State Police, said the investigation is on-going, the medical examiner’s office is still trying to determine the identity and there was little new information regarding the incident. 

He added the body does appear to be that of a male subject.Hikers going through the area noticed the body and reported it to authorities Monday afternoon. Crews hiked to the scene to confirm the location, according to a press release. The body was located about three-quarters of a mile from the top of the mountain.

Sergeant Wayne Saunders, of New Hampshire Fish and Game, said the body was located about 40 yards off Lion’s Head Trail, underneath a rock ledge. He added the body wouldn’t have been visible from the air or the path.

“[The body] was in a state of decomposition,” said Saunders. “It had been exposed to the elements for some time.

”Search and Rescue crews brought the body to the summit of Mount Washington and it was taken down the Auto Road.

Conservation officers from Fish and Game, members of the Androscoggin Valley Rescue, Mt Washington State Park personnel, the medical examiner and state police all responded to the scene. Saunders said personnel from the Appalachian Mountain Club were also helpful during the recovery efforts.

State police were called in to handle the investigation.

Saunders said there haven’t been any recent reports of people missing in the area, except for a 70-year old Canadian man who was reported missing in June. 

Peter Shantani, of Napanee, Ontario, was reported missing on June 16. Fish and game and other parties conducted a full search of the area, but the search was called off on June 19.

Given the recent weather conditions, Saunders said people are being urged to use caution while hiking. He added people should be adequately prepared for changing weather pat-terns, should be aware of their path and not travel alone while hiking.

Source: Berlin Daily Sun, July 8, 2009


----------

